

Steve Jobs Explains The Blue Box - tptacek
http://devour.com/video/steve-jobs-explains-the-blue-box/

======
tptacek
"The fact that two teenagers could build this box for $100 worth of parts and
control hundreds of billions of dollars of infrastructure, in the entire
telephone network, from Los Altos and Cupertino California... that was
_magical_. And experiences like that taught us the _power of ideas_."

"If we hadn't have made blue boxes, there would have been no Apple."

